# what gps matches humminbird 565



## barf (May 10, 2009)

im looking for a cheap gps (under 200 hopefully) that uses sd cards and hooks to a 565 humminbird....doesnt get much more specific than that ....
I usually go to the north east section because I know and trust some of the people ,but the post will get moved anyway...hhh...

my goal is simply to put each lake on its own sd card...because I like simple......I only fish small inland NE lakes ....mogadore, portage lakes,springfield,

(im not trying to buy one here just looking for what matches up)
thanks.......................barf........................


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't believe they make anything that will hook up to your fishfinder and I doubt you'll find anything in the $200 range


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably the closest thing you'll find is a humminbird 581I unit. Its a depthfinder and gps unit in one. You can pick one up for about $350. The only drawback is its not color its B&W


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the reply....my 565 is b/w also and sais gps compatible ,but I cant find anything on the website.....maybe have to go handheld.....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...a=344695&kwtid=495162&pm2d=CSE-SPG-1-SHOPPING i just baught one of these for my HB


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Had/have the same problem. Couldn't figure out how to connect my 565 to GPS and the web site is more help than the 1-800 number ( NONE).
Here is what I did: purchased a Garmin 60csx with the Canada Inland Lakes card.
My 565 has the portable case to I rigged the handheld onto the case and there ya go problem solved. Not ldeal because the screen on the handheld is kinda small compared to the real deal, but between the depth finder and the mapping you can find and hold a trolling line.
The CSX ( 15 point tracking by the way) cost me $160 new and the sd/card was $85 new on amazon. The CSX has a cool feature that beeps when you are to close to a certian depth ( that you can set) , so we troll and set a track, if we nail fish ,on the way back around we set the "beep" to +/- 2 ft of the depth we want to run and re-run the track, if you stray the CSX beeps and you can easily correct.
Sounds complicated but it isn't, it's worth looking into, good luck.


----------

